# Jim's signature



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

While reading many of Jim's responses in threads, I always get a chuckle out of his signature line: Invention, my dear friends, is ninety-three percent perspiration, six percent electricity, four percent evaporation, and two percent butterscotch ripple 
I never took the time to realize that it adds up to 105%.
Surely Jim, you can ammend this by subtracting 5% perspiration.
We might even be able to live with a decrease in electricity and/or evaporation that equals 5%, but I am in no way suggesting that the level of butterscotch ripple be decreased.
If anything, I think there should be a little more, and enjoyed sooner, so that less evaporation would occur, leaving us still with the end result of Invention, but a little more ripple for the palate.

Oh, and to answer everyone's unanswered question: Yes, I am on cold medication.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha Love it.

May I suggest substituting the 2% ripple (and your cold medicine :crazy with a good cognac, and simply decreasing the perspiration by 5% by passing some of the prep to the new kid on the block...


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi,
Why are we running behind lessing down the 5%,why don't we use all the 105%.hahahaha


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Brilliant gird -- perhaps we are just jelous that J works at 105  LOL


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You guys/gals have waaaay too much time on your hands 

It is actually a quotation from the original Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Ah yes, Wonka, back in his Wilder days.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I grew up next door to a Canadian French chef who allowed me into her kitchen and taught me how to appreciate the magnificence of cooking, and the kitchen itself. Her husband was the chief pathologist in town -- quite intelligent, and he taught me, that every day you need to take time to be mindless or silly, after I walked in on him watching some sort of cartoon series. This forum gives me, and I think many people, a balance of information and laughter. No harm in that  So Jim, as the focus of our attention for a moment, I can't speak for everyone, but I think it has more to do with having too much time on our hands  We just luv ya more than our luggage  Cheers! Time to get back to work! S


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...and the inspiration for the line in the movie...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

...and while I am at it...

When you mentioned "every day you need to take time to be mindless or silly," this piece from Wonka works well, don't you think?


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Smiling from ear to ear with a tear in my eye


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:
Thomas Edison [1847-1931]
"Genius is one percent inspiration, and ninety-nine percent perspiration".

I always wondered why I don't sweat.....

Here's another quote - while we're at it....dunno who said it, but hey:

"Do something once a day that scares you".

For me - I'm scared most of the day. My work is full on and always a challenge with many problems to resolve (I'm not in the cooking profession, just love this place), and no matter how busy I am, I try to take a moment to pop in as my personal chill pill.

Thanks to Nicko and the team for all their hard work


----------

